# Comparing Fidelity & a Fiduciary



## jtwanabe (Mar 1, 2017)

I spoke with a money management company that is also a fiduciary. Could someone tell
me the practical difference I could expect or would experience if I used the fiduciary verses
Fidelity?

Thanks


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 2, 2017)

fidelity is a financial supermarket . their responsibility is dependant on the services if any you use or whether you do your own investing


----------



## Knight (Mar 2, 2017)

jtwanabe said:


> I spoke with a money management company that is also a fiduciary. Could someone tell
> me the practical difference I could expect or would experience if I used the fiduciary verses
> Fidelity?
> 
> Thanks



You didn't mention if you had done any research into responsibility of a fiduciary. Just in case you haven't this web site does a pretty decnet job of explaining.
http://www.investopedia.com/terms/f/fiduciary.asp

When it comes to money management this web site outlines the top 50 to research for you to be comfortable with as a choice.
http://www.cnbc.com/2015/09/15/cnbc-ranks-the-top-50-money-management-firms-of-2015.html

It's all about taking time to research so that you are comfortable with the choice you make. What works for someone else may not work for you.


----------

